# Advice on Minikin V2 Temp Control mode (firmware V39 vs V38)



## lanturlu (4/9/17)

Hi, in my journey into the vaping world, I'm at a turning point where I need advice. I'm about to run out of my 10x traditional Clapton coils (0.4 ohms, 40-50W). These are EUC coils by Vaporesso, used in a VECO Plus tank. My next batch of coils are 10x ceramic EUC coils with stainless steel wire, SS316L (0.5 ohms, 25-35W). Once I'm done with these coils, I'll move on to the new RBA I just ordered today (OBS Engine Nano, gold) based on the very nice advice I got from this forum a few days ago.

Now my problem is, I'm using the Minikin V2, and there are firmware issues with TC mode. I was gladly ignoring it as I was using Clapton coils (so no TC for me), but now it's time to face the music. They didn't release V40 that will hopefully sort everything out yet, so I must make a decision. I'm currently on V38 firmware, but they say it's not the right one for TC, I should rather use the V39 if I want TC.

I think I can probably keep on vaping in regular power mode with these ceramic SS316L coils (and stay on V38), but I would like to give TC a try. Is it worth the trouble? The firmware upgrade is Windows only, and I'm not using Windows on my computer. I can always get access to one, but not instantly. I don't really want to be stuck for half a day with a device I can't vape on because I've installed the wrong firmware for the coils I use.

So, my questions are,

1) if I keep firmware V38: would I have a bad experience vaping on SS316L coils in power mode (or curve mode) as I did with the Clapton, provided I adjust wattage for what the coils recommends? 

2) if I upgrade to V39 for TC mode: would the experience in TC mode be noticeably different and potentially more enjoyable?

3) If I go to firmware V39, try it for a while, then decide TC mode isn't for me, I presume I would be forced to go back to V38 to use power mode again? In other words, once I go V39, it's TC or nothing, no power mode option until I reflash V38?

Can't wait to try these new coils, and later on to build my own. Then I'll have to try all these different wires I have no clue about, but I'm sure this forum is already full of info about them. Thanks in advance,


----------



## Stosta (5/9/17)

I personally wouldn't go for the TC mode. It was a real PITA to play with and at the end of the day I didn't find it very satisfying. However I know there are a couple of guys on here that loved it.

For me the deciding factor is that you can't easily flash back and get back to the previous firmware version. and this fear alone would keep me on the current version. If it ain't broke, don't fix it! I can't understand why power mode wouldn't work in the newer version firmware, but just in case I wouldn't roll the dice and risk it. Rather wait until you get a second device so that if things go South, you have a plan "b". That or just try out the update before you leave your Windows access!


----------

